# tajima sequin attachment



## hannahandcrafts (Jan 14, 2015)

I saw some youtube on the sequin embroidery and it looks really neat. Does anyone have experience with this and how do you like it? Do you get lots of jobs for sequins? I'm considering getting a Tajima and thinking of getting the sequin as well. Would like to know approx price on this if anyone knows?

Hanna


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I have one on my SWF. Haven't found a market for it. Everyone says they like what we've put out at craft shows but very little sales.


----------



## hannahandcrafts (Jan 14, 2015)

Thanks Ted. I have no idea how much this cost but now i know it won't be a good investment. Would be nice to have just for fun though.



tfalk said:


> I have one on my SWF. Haven't found a market for it. Everyone says they like what we've put out at craft shows but very little sales.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

It could be a good investment but only if you have a market for it. I haven't found one yet but that doesn't mean you can't or won't. You have to weight the cost versus how many items you think you can sell with it. The other problem is finding a sequin supplier - for a long time we could not find anyone that sold them other than the heat press kind. Not sure when but Melco has 5mm and 7mm sequins on their website now, I just picked up a couple of reels... When I get a chance, I want to do a sew out and then a wash test with them before I try to offer anything for sale with them on it. No point selling things if they don't hold up...


----------



## digitizewedo (Nov 2, 2010)

If you have a Tajima machine and Pulse software your tajima dealer should be able to show you how to use the feature, your going to want your machine to be in an enclosed room or move the compressor to another room and use a long cable, the sequin attachment requires a air compressor to operate. 

If you have the pulse software I can provide you some documentation on programming it , I also have a website geared to Pulse Users most documentation is free. 

message me if you have questions. Frank


----------



## bharata (Mar 19, 2013)

Hello, everybody!

On Tajima brochure it is said that sequine and cording devices are factory option only. 

I just read an article stating » The attachments are best applied at the factory but the cording and sequin attachment can be installed by a tech in the field.«( Equipment Options: Add-On Embroidery SFX | Printwear)

I own Tajima tehx -1501(2004).

Does anyone know if it is really possible to add sequine and cording devices on used tajima embroidery machines ?


----------



## hannahandcrafts (Jan 14, 2015)

I saw on the Tajima manual that it is a factory option as well so not sure how to add it on later.

However, I just went to see a local Melco dealer (Canada). He was great with showing me the EMT16. However, when I asked about the sequin attachment, he advised me not to get it. He said it is a lot of grief to operate, plus it's loud and needs an air compressor. You really need a lot of support and know what you are doing. 

I asked if its a factory option or an add-on if I want to buy it later on and he said it can be an add-on. He also mentioned that all the sequin attachments for different embroidery brands are made by the same company. Not sure how true that is? So I think if the same sequin is used on Tajimas then perhaps it might not need installed at factory.

Hanna


----------



## hannahandcrafts (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi Ted, do you find the machine easy to operate? I've talked to the dealer this afternoon about pricing and find that the $2000 range definitely not outrageous. However, the dealer really advised me not to get one due to the difficulty of operating.

Hanna




tfalk said:


> It could be a good investment but only if you have a market for it. I haven't found one yet but that doesn't mean you can't or won't. You have to weight the cost versus how many items you think you can sell with it. The other problem is finding a sequin supplier - for a long time we could not find anyone that sold them other than the heat press kind. Not sure when but Melco has 5mm and 7mm sequins on their website now, I just picked up a couple of reels... When I get a chance, I want to do a sew out and then a wash test with them before I try to offer anything for sale with them on it. No point selling things if they don't hold up...


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Hanna, we were told the same thing, that it's better to order the sequin option from the factory than to try to add it later. Our machine was build in Korea and shipped to the US, took 9 or 10 weeks as I recall... Where are you located?

Don't forget, you have to have software that can create sequin designs or find someone who sells sequin designs otherwise it's not going to do much for you... I have Embroidery Office Max. While it has a lot of capabilities (including sequins), it's probably the most crash-prone software I've used in 30+ years of working with computers.

Maybe mine was the exception to the rule, but the sequin device on my SWF pretty much has worked flawlessly the entire time we've had it. The tech who came to our house to set the machine up when it was new even remarked he had never seen one work perfectly from the start.

The hardest thing with it is really just making sure you don't hit a hoop - it takes up a lot more room than a normal presser foot so you lose about 1.5 to 2 inches of stitching area at the bottom of the hoop and a probably an inch on either side. Otherwise, I don't recall ever having a problem with it - in fact I've been amazed at how well it stitches the sequins. I don't recall what speed it runs at but it does hum along, probably 400 or 450 spm from what I recall seeing on the screen.

Here's a couple of designs I made...

[media]http://www.cobrapromotionsgroup.com/images/DSC_0124R.JPG[/media]










This one started as an all stitched design I got from someone on sewforum.com, she gave me permission to modify the design and change some of the stitching to sequins... made this for my wife, she gets a LOT of compliments every time she wears it...










This one's a christmas tree that started from a vectorstock image. I converted 
the vector tree shape into sequin lines, then added a bunch of mini snowflakes I
pulled out of another design and ran them using a white supertwist metallic thread...










Here is what the machine looks like, the sequin device is on the left side needle 15...


----------



## hannahandcrafts (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi Ted, 

I would definitely like that shirt you made for your wife. Very nice!

Hanna


----------

